# An unusual dash bezel insert????



## chemnick (Nov 16, 2013)

I was tearing down my dash bezel last night and when I started to strip off the vinyl wood grain insert I expected to find a metal plate between it and the bezel (It's a '67, obviously). What I found was just vinyl. It was definitely die cut for the dash. It had a total thickness of about 1/8." Is this very common? I've always heard there was a metal plate under it. Also, are the replacement vinyl wood grain inserts this thick? Personally, I like the real wood ones better, even if there seems to be none made for the console of wood, or I'm not looking in the right places.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

66' had natural wood 67' had the vinyl wood grain, sounds like someone added the wood grain one. The natural wood are available for 67' get the one with the metal backing plate so it does not warp.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

just finished restoring my dash. Here is a pic of the end result using the aluminum backed veneer from AMES. I did put a light coat of "special walnut" stain on to darken it up just a little.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looks very nice did you use the milled gauge rings they look very crisp.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That looks great! Good job, sir... :cheers

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am happy with the end result. Here is the parts list I used...

-sem plastic primer on bezel
-sem landau black on entire bezel
-sem gloss black over the "chrome" section
-killer chrome on bezel stripe
-ebay chrome trim rings around gauge and heater pods
-aluminum backed veneer insert, prepped with special walnut stain, spray on poly, then wax finish

All said and done, could have spent the $350 on a replacement bezel, but then it would not have been "mine"


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

like those e-bay gauge rings, i am gonna order a set for when i re-do mine, cheaped out and got the non backed wood insert, is warped after 3 seasons in the sun.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Leekim your dash looks great. i am in the processing of doing mine. Can not find the trim rings. Do you know the part number or what ebay dealer you go if from.Thanks.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

tonyli said:


> Leekim your dash looks great. i am in the processing of doing mine. Can not find the trim rings. Do you know the part number or what ebay dealer you go if from.Thanks.


here you go...

1966 64 65 67 LeMans GTO Dash Trim | eBay


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

Leekim, Thank you I order it today.


----------

